# Halal meat WTF (GRIM VIDEO)



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone seen this before what's your views on it?

It won't stop me eating meat but does make you wonder why non of the major supermarkets/fast food chains don't confirm or deny they are selling it with out labelling it on the packets.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Seen enough of them videos can't be ****d watching yours

Makes me angry. Lets torture this cow to honour the man in the sky

**** off


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

this has been done to death on here pal

your a bit slow......


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

but at least they had prayer


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Same old sh1t :yawn:

That so called halal video was dicussed quite a bit in this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194796-items-you-wont-buy-out-principle.html


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Bloody hell! Just because im not on here as much as you guys I am slow ok thanks your logic is outstanding.

Also why if you have seen this video before waste your time commenting on my post? Clearly I haven't seen it before and I'm sure others haven't.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

zak007 said:


> this has been done to death on here pal
> 
> your a bit slow......


I haven't seen it? And I bet many others haven't either.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I havnt seen it. If someone wants to post something then just let them, not everyone on the whole forum will have seen it so who gives a fcuk if its a repost.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i dont think i have seen it but i dont intend on seeing it either.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't seen it either and kinda wish I hadn't either.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The video is horrendous and made me feel sick to my stomach. Absolutely fcuking outrageous this is allowed to happen and you have the question the sanity of people that can work this job. Horrific.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I havnt seen it. If someone wants to post something then just let them, not everyone on the whole forum will have seen it so who gives a fcuk if its a repost.


Exactly, the people that take the time to post about it already being done???? WTF Just don't come in then, I for one hadn't seen that video and some people don't spend a lot of time on here so how are they supposed to know if it's been done or not??

D!ckheads........

PS can you tell I got out of the wrong side of the bed today!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I've not seen it ether so i may watch later but it will probably be done by a place that don't care about proper practice and doesn't mean all halal meat is done to that standard.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I've not seen it ether so i may watch later but it will probably be done by a place that don't care about proper practice and doesn't mean all halal meat is done to that standard.


I wouldn't watch it mate honestly. It's awful and stuck in my mind now!!!!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't really wanna watch it, but is this the one where they slit the animals throat while it's hanging upside down and then come out with some bullsh1t prayer, all while the animal is screaming and gurgling?


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Just watched this out of interest and honestly wish I hadn't.

I wouldn't ever consciously buy Halal meat, just seems wrong to me..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Should ban those muslims


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

The shear pain and panic in that cows eyes while it struggles to get free  there is some evil people in this f×cking world


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm feeling proper sick this morning

i'm guessing watching that video isn't gonna help the situation


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Should ban those muslims


Send em back to saudi Arabia!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Send em back to saudi Arabia!


And there 'alaal' cows


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cas said:


> The shear pain and panic in that cows eyes while it struggles to get free  there is some evil people in this f×cking world


Aweful aint it mate could see it was petrified. Horrible when you could see its airway open when trying to moo. Fcuking disgusting humans are a horrible breed.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

It is really disgusting to see! I worked in a slaughter house and when you see both sides of it like the video shows it makes you realise how wrong it is. Like the vid says the british way is to put a bolt in the cows and then slit its throat but the muslims do it unhumanely. Luckily I worked at the other end of the line as when it was halah I couldn't watch. I just need to point out I only worked there as I was 18 and desperate for a job.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Should ban those muslims


And those jews too


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> And those jews too


Woah bro can't say that, you'll get halaal'd


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> It is really disgusting to see! I worked in a slaughter house and when you see both sides of it like the video shows it makes you realise how wrong it is. Like the vid says the british way is to put a bolt in the cows and then slit its throat but the muslims do it unhumanely. Luckily I worked at the other end of the line as when it was halah I couldn't watch. I just need to point out I only worked there as I was 18 and desperate for a job.


How did they kill animals in caveman times? Or cowboy times? Or victorian times? Genuinely interested to know? Ive worked in halaal non halaal slaughter houses none are better then the other


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Woah bro can't say that, you'll get halaal'd


Don't say that bro..anything but halaal'd:laugh:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

That bloody Muslamic laws and tings. Coming over here and slaughtering our cows and taking our jobs....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> That bloody Muslamic laws and tings. Coming over here and slaughtering our cows and taking our jobs....


And our white women


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

thats just ****ing disgusting, should be outlawed IMO,


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Not gonna watch but I hate islam, must be the scruffiest mangiest wretch of a religion going. Other day taxi driver was talking about how thieves should have there limbs cut off in the UK, I was like


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Muslamic ray guns.... where are they when you need them


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Not gonna watch but I hate islam, must be the scruffiest mangiest wretch of a religion going. Other day taxi driver was talking about how thieves should have there limbs cut off in the UK, I was like
> 
> View attachment 115094


Says the man from cornwall


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Muslamic ray guns.... where are they when you need them


Hmmm interesting concept


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I only could watch the first few seconds of it. My GF been banging on about how brutal it is for awhile I didn't pay any attention until I watched this!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes fcuk this! Just give me horse meat and tell me its cow ill be happy with that! lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> How did they kill animals in caveman times? Or cowboy times? Or victorian times? Genuinely interested to know? Ive worked in halaal non halaal slaughter houses none are better then the other


How can caveman, cowboy or victorian times be compared to the 21st century mate? Its 2013 now and we have things called standards and rights etc. Back then they used what tools they had to slaughter food for survival not for a global supermarket!

I was only talking in terms of how the animal suffers when killed without the bolt. Put it this way would you rather be shot in the head and then have your throat slit or just have your throat slit and feel the unbelieveable pain and fear of not being able to catch your breath and feeling the blood gushing out. I am not saying 1 is right or wrong its just my opinion towards both methods of slaughtering.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> How can caveman, cowboy or victorian times be compared to the 21st century mate? Its 2013 now and we have things called standards and rights etc. Back then they used what tools they had to slaughter food for survival not for a global supermarket!
> 
> I was only talking in terms of how the animal suffers when killed without the bolt. Put it this way would you rather be shot in the head and then have your throat slit or just have your throat slit and feel the unbelieveable pain and fear of not being able to catch your breath and feeling the blood gushing out. I am not saying 1 is right or wrong its just my opinion towards both methods of slaughtering.


History speaks for itself, if it bothers anyone that much become a veggie:confused1: cause like I said I've worked in both, there ain't a difference lol most people don't see how disgusting any slaughter house is, the condition the animals are in, so naive

Not aimed at you just in generall


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

zack amin said:


> How did they kill animals in caveman times? Or cowboy times? Or victorian times? Genuinely interested to know? Ive worked in halaal non halaal slaughter houses none are better then the other


Which way would YOU rather be killed?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Says the man from cornwall


Fu*c*k I've moved I meant to change that, but anyway what do you mean about Cornwall, confused?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sku11fk said:


> Not gonna watch but I hate islam, must be the scruffiest mangiest wretch of a religion going. Other day taxi driver was talking about how thieves should have there limbs cut off in the UK, I was like
> 
> View attachment 115094


To be honest they should! They should halal their hands!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> How did they kill animals in caveman times? Or cowboy times? Or victorian times? Genuinely interested to know? Ive worked in halaal non halaal slaughter houses none are better then the other


Come on mate, times change

I respect that people have different views and religions but I don't condone cruelty


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> Which way would YOU rather be killed?


Doesn't matter,if animals feelings bother you that Mich become a veggie? There all bread for slaughter ,mistreated and abused, the places there killed I've SEEN with my own eyes are disgusting infested with mice and rats, I've seen the meat left without being refrigerated, I've seen your sausage meat spat in, so eat what you want, just don't make a fuss when neither is more morally right


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@zack amin

I also respect that you've seen and witnessed both sides here so be interested to hear why you say there is no difference


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Doesn't matter,if animals feelings bother you that Mich become a veggie? There all bread for slaughter ,mistreated and abused, the places there killed I've SEEN with my own eyes are disgusting infested with mice and rats, I've seen the meat left without being refrigerated, I've seen your sausage meat spat in, so eat what you want, just don't make a fuss when neither is more morally right


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats why ive stuck to horse meat contaminated with BUTE! Its good for putting on mass! They tell me its cow but i know its horse! lol


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> To be honest they should! They should halal their hands!


I told him what if I wanted to nick a red ribbon from pick'n'mix because it was too tempting and the cue was huge, he said I should have my hand cut off :thumbdown:

That logic is flawed, one cannot simply expect to cue when he wants to devour red ribbons now. Anything else fine, but leave pick n mix alone


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> @zack amin
> 
> I also respect that you've seen and witnessed both sides here so be interested to hear why you say there is no difference


Above mate, I don't see why there so sensitive when they don't even know what non halaal meat goes through lol its nothing to do with the meat, just a jump on religeon, I've been here long enough to know the score, besides Jews work in the same way, let's talk about them barbaric b4stards


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The old way was with either a big hammer to the shoulder stoping the heart or a pole axe, hence the expression"went down like he was pole axed"


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Made me feel sick  they are worse than animals in the way they treat their livestock oh and there women...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> History speaks for itself, if it bothers anyone that much become a veggie:confused1: cause like I said I've worked in both, there ain't a difference lol most people don't see how disgusting any slaughter house is, the condition the animals are in, so naive
> 
> Not aimed at you just in generall


Fully agree with you mate. People are very naive and when they do see it they start saying how wrong it is but yet eat meat. I have worked in both aswell and slaughterhouses aren't very nice place at all. But I am not on about the condition of the slaughterhouse more the method of slaughter. I don't eat halah meat not because of the way its slaughter just I would rather leave that to Muslims as it has been killed specifically for that religion. IMO an animal should be killed as humane as possible thats all my comment was about.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> I told him what if I wanted to nick a red ribbon from pick'n'mix because it was too tempting and the cue was huge, he said I should have my hand cut off :thumbdown:
> 
> That logic is flawed, one cannot simply expect to cue when he wants to devour red ribbons now. Anything else fine, but leave pick n mix alone


'Queue'


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Above mate, I don't see why there so sensitive when they don't even know what non halaal meat goes through lol its nothing to do with the meat, just a jump on religeon, I've been here long enough to know the score, besides Jews work in the same way, let's talk about them barbaric b4stards


I'm not sure I follow, I'm certainly not jumping on any religion, just going off what I see with my own eyes and TBH it looks fcuking cruel and like the animal goes through extra unnecessary stress, for what reason?

All genuine questions and not trying to cause any harm here I may add


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't care what happens to the meat after its dead, you can sh1t on it for all I care. After all all your veg gets smothered in cow sh1t in the fields

What I do care about is how they kill an animal in this day and age. We have ways to kill an animal so it doesn't feel anything.

A conscious animal having its throat cut in 2013 is just vile, its just left there to endure a long painful death

How can anyone say there is no difference?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

cas said:


> Which way would YOU rather be killed?


jessica alba sitting on my face and suffocating me to death would be a good way to go


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Above mate, I don't see why there so sensitive when they don't even know what non halaal meat goes through lol its nothing to do with the meat, just a jump on religeon, I've been here long enough to know the score, besides Jews work in the same way, let's talk about them barbaric b4stards


Non halaal get stunned first don't worry iv'e done my research and I'm sure others will.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Not getting into religion and all that.

But as said, it's 2013. There's nicer ways to kill an animal. Needs looking at I think.

And this isn't about religion


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Doesn't matter,if animals feelings bother you that Mich become a veggie? There all bread for slaughter ,mistreated and abused, the places there killed I've SEEN with my own eyes are disgusting infested with mice and rats, I've seen the meat left without being refrigerated, I've seen your sausage meat spat in, so eat what you want, just don't make a fuss when neither is more morally right


Ffs your missing the point completely. Nobody mentioned the conditions they are kept in, we are talking about they way the animal is killed. The bolt is considerably better because the animal won't feel anything, the way they are slaughtered without is fcuming miles apart so how you can say they are the same is fcuking beyond me.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> I don't care what happens to the meat after its dead, you can sh1t on it for all I care. After all all your veg gets smothered in cow sh1t in the fields
> 
> What I do care about is how they kill an animal in this day and age. We have ways to kill an animal so it doesn't feel anything.
> 
> ...


You would eat meat that's been shat on? :confused1: gees dude I know where having a debate but that's just nasty,lol how does an animal that's been stunned feel no pain? How do we know, a kill is a kill tbh, a mean you can start a protest by all means if you like,

ut for the record most halaal meats are pre stunned anyway


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs your missing the point completely. Nobody mentioned the conditions they are kept in, we are talking about they way the animal is killed. The bolt is considerably better because the animal won't feel anything, the way they are slaughtered without is fcuming miles apart so how you can say they are the same is fcuking beyond me.


You just shot the fcuker in the head :confused1: if you want to be humane inject it with so,etching to stop its heart, don't shoot the fcuker


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> You just shot the fcuker in the head :confused1: if you want to be humane inject it with so,etching to stop its heart, don't shoot the fcuker


Why??? It's instant and apparantly the cow won't feel anything from the shock? Halal they just cut the fcuking throat out leaving it there gasping for air in absolute agony. Come on, engage your brain and think about it for a minute, you really think they are the same? Lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zack amin said:


> You just shot the fcuker in the head :confused1: if you want to be humane inject it with so,etching to stop its heart, don't shoot the fcuker


You're not making much sense pal, how can you say being shot in the head or having your throat slit while still conscious results in equal amounts of suffering :confused1:

I know which way I'd prefer to go....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why??? It's instant and apparantly the cow won't feel anything from the shock? Halal they just cut the fcuking throat out leaving it there gasping for air in absolute agony. Come on, engage your brain and think about it for a minute, you really think they are the same? Lol.


Pritty much yeah, its murder either way, and like I previously said most meat nowadays is pre stunned


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why??? It's instant and apparantly the cow won't feel anything from the shock? Halal they just cut the fcuking throat out leaving it there gasping for air in absolute agony. Come on, engage your brain and think about it for a minute, you really think they are the same? Lol.


I think he is having trouble understanding the difference.

Once your shot in the brain you ain't going to feel a thing. Pain signals get sent to the brain, if you are brain dead then your not going to feel a thing are you.

Zack I bet you set puppies on fire as a kid didn't you?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You're not making much sense pal, how can you say being shot in the head or having your throat slit while still conscious results in equal amounts of suffering :confused1:
> 
> I know which way I'd prefer to go....


It isn't going to change, the Jews do it, the Muslims do it, no ones going to argue with the Jewish community lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> I think he is having trouble understanding the difference.
> 
> Once your shot in the brain you ain't going to feel a thing. Pain signals get sent to the brain, if you are brain dead then your not going to feel a thing are you.
> 
> Zack I bet you set puppies on fire as a kid didn't you?


Only the ones I was going to eat


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why??? It's instant and apparantly the cow won't feel anything from the shock? Halal they just cut the fcuking throat out leaving it there gasping for air in absolute agony. Come on, engage your brain and think about it for a minute, you really think they are the same? Lol.


its like if someone were to cut your throat your brain still keeps functioning for well over 7 min , so you feel EVERYTHING same with the animals i have slaughtered alot of sheep & pig at home & one thing is for certain, a chambered round is by far better to do as the animal does not feel ANY sort of pain what so ever. same with the stun gun they dont feel any pain. But this halal way of slaughtering animals is just plain and simple animal cruelty that you can not justify by any damn religious means what so ever. I dont care if your people are chosen by god and your race is supposed to be pure that just makes you a fascist and a racist cause no one is as CLEAN as your race right ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> its like if someone were to cut your throat your brain still keeps functioning for well over 7 min , so you feel EVERYTHING same with the animals i have slaughtered alot of sheep & pig at home & one thing is for certain, a chambered round is by far better to do as the animal does not feel ANY sort of pain what so ever. same with the stun gun they dont feel any pain. But this halal way of slaughtering animals is just plain and simple animal cruelty that you can not justify by any damn religious means what so ever. I dont care if your people are chosen by god and your race is supposed to be pure that just makes you a fascist and a racist cause no one is as CLEAN as your race right ?


Sorry mate, this thread is about animal cruelty not religeon


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

zack amin said:


> It isn't going to change, the Jews do it, the Muslims do it, no ones going to argue with the Jewish community lol


Yeah cos Jews run the world, right?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cub said:


> Yeah cos Jews run the world, right?


You heard that to:stuart:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Sorry mate, this thread is about animal cruelty not religeon


but halal slaughtering has to do with the religion of the people doing it does it not? Btw im not against any religion what so ever as im a agnostic myself. Thing is i feel even christians to be awful they talk about a better world but they dont mind a bit of kiddy porn do they :whistling:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In b4 politically charged race storm escalates and Dad comes in and closes thread.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> but halal slaughtering has to do with the religion of the people doing it does it not? Btw im not against any religion what so ever as im a agnostic myself.


How can you have a big hissy fit then say your not against any religeon:lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

zack amin said:


> It isn't going to change, the Jews do it, the Muslims do it, no ones going to argue with the Jewish community lol





zack amin said:


> You heard that to:stuart:


Well they did bring down The Towers


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> How can you have a big hissy fit then say your not against any religeon:lol:


idk i just reacted to the cows poor animals :no: I get easily swept away by things like that ... aAnd erm i just rage lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> Well they did bring down The Towers


i HEARD that before them the swedish attempted the same on the towers with a paper air plane...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Well they did bring down The Towers


True that, Illuminati one eyed pyramid and all that


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't forget the masons


----------



## powerparish (Mar 22, 2013)

well you wouldnt show THAT to your kids....


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im sick of these bloody muslims taking over our country...send em back to...oh wait.

alot of countrys all over the world slaughter there animals like that whether halal or not, next time your in sharm el sheikh or bodrum think about how the meat was killed :thumb:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

powerparish said:


> well you wouldnt show THAT to your kids....


You'd be surprised what I'd show to your kids :devil2:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Like my ol man says 'best not to dwell on these things'..

And he's right because none of us wanna see it or know that it goes on but we wont do fcuk all about it except have a little whinge!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You'd be surprised what I'd show to your kids :devil2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You'd be surprised what I'd show to your kids :devil2:


I would show them the honey boo boo reality show that would fuk em up for life !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> View attachment 115102


 :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

What I find bizarre about this thread and the other recent one on the same topic is that a lot of these people condemning a particular method of slaughter, also support troops and the army.

Now I know these are two entirely separate issues, but what the army does is waaaaay more barbaric and it seems like a complete contradiction in moral values to me.

I may be mistaken and am happy to hear views on this, but the behaviour of soldiers is much more brutal than cutting throats. I just find the warped perception of the world some people have interesting is all.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You'd be surprised what I'd show to your kids :devil2:


That's a bit odd


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What I find bizarre about this thread and the other recent one on the same topic is that a lot of these people condemning a particular method of slaughter, also support troops and the army.
> 
> Now I know these are two entirely separate issues, but what the army does is waaaaay more barbaric and it seems like a complete contradiction in moral values to me.
> 
> I may be mistaken and am happy to hear views on this, but the behaviour of soldiers is much more brutal than cutting throats. I just find the warped perception of the world some people have interesting is all.


Dohhhh what have the naughty boys done now?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You'd be surprised what I'd show to your kids :devil2:


Well that escalated quickly :lol: from animal cruelty, to religion, to blue groomers

I am not watching the video as it will make me feel like sh1t. I despise animal cruelty though and think that animals for food should be killed as painless and quickly as possible.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> How can you have a big hissy fit then say your not against any religeon:lol:


Hold on a minute your the one that keeps mentioning Jewish but then say the thread is not about religion??? Are you p1ssed?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Well that escalated quickly :lol: from animal cruelty, to religion, to blue groomers
> 
> I am not watching the video as it will make me feel like sh1t. I despise animal cruelty though and think that animals for food should be killed as painless and quickly as possible.


same here mate, i blame the jews.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hold on a minute your the one that keeps mentioning Jewish but then say the thread is not about religion??? Are you p1ssed?


he mentioned jews because jews kill their meat in the exact same way but everyone is just mentioning halal and muslims.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> same here mate, i blame the jews.


I personally blame ginger people and Justin Bieber


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What I find bizarre about this thread and the other recent one on the same topic is that a lot of these people condemning a particular method of slaughter, also support troops and the army.
> 
> Now I know these are two entirely separate issues, but what the army does is waaaaay more barbaric and it seems like a complete contradiction in moral values to me.
> 
> I may be mistaken and am happy to hear views on this, but the behaviour of soldiers is much more brutal than cutting throats. I just find the warped perception of the world some people have interesting is all.


I don't condone any war or killing unless its purely self defence and your own life is in danger.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> he mentioned jews because jews kill their meat in the exact same way but everyone is just mentioning halal and muslims.


actually jews knock em out with a sledge hammer to the head before cutting their throat...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> he mentioned jews because jews kill their meat in the exact same way but everyone is just mentioning halal and muslims.


Because the video is called halal lol. If it said Jewish we would all be sat here saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> actually jews knock em out with a sledge hammer to the head before cutting their throat...


that must be a stress relieving job


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> that must be a stress relieving job


iv seen em do it they knock em the fawk out lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hold on a minute your the one that keeps mentioning Jewish but then say the thread is not about religion??? Are you p1ssed?


because jewish and islamic meat is slaughtered in the same way, and my comment was to him, not you


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What I find bizarre about this thread and the other recent one on the same topic is that a lot of these people condemning a particular method of slaughter, also support troops and the army.
> 
> Now I know these are two entirely separate issues, but what the army does is waaaaay more barbaric and it seems like a complete contradiction in moral values to me.
> 
> I may be mistaken and am happy to hear views on this, but the behaviour of soldiers is much more brutal than cutting throats. I just find the warped perception of the world some people have interesting is all.


Thats not relevant. Thats alot deeper than this thread needs to go I think. Alot of troops do abuse their power but thats a different thread a different time maybe. I am only pointing out that Halah slaughtering is not as humane as the British way. Not relating to a religion/race/creed anything purely the method of slaughter. I have experienced 1st hand both methods and when your looking in to a cow's eyes and you can honestly see fear its not nice. I eat meat and happily will do forever but its my opinion and we are all adults and should be able to have an adult debate on this matter


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> because jewish and islamic meat is slaughtered in the same way, and my comment was to him, not you


difference is with the jewish way the animals dont FEEL EVERYTHING.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> difference is with the jewish way the animals dont FEEL EVERYTHING.


say whaaaaaaattttttttttttttt?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

zack amin said:


> say whaaaaaaattttttttttttttt?


think he means they feel the finger up the bum but not the getting smashed with a hammer part


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats not relevant. Thats alot deeper than this thread needs to go I think. Alot of troops do abuse their power but thats a different thread a different time maybe. I am only pointing out that Halah slaughtering is not as humane as the British way. Not relating to a religion/race/creed anything purely the method of slaughter. I have experienced 1st hand both methods and when your looking in to a cow's eyes and you can honestly see fear its not nice. I eat meat and happily will do forever but its my opinion and we are all adults and should be able to have an adult debate on this matter


Great post. Fcuking hate how everything has the religion or race card introduced to the conversation.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> say whaaaaaaattttttttttttttt?


I happen to have jewish friends they have a farm not far from ours back home , my gran father helped them slaughter some pigs & sheep & they knock em out with a silo sledge before cutting their throat.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I happen to have jewish friends they have a farm not far from ours back home , my gran father helped them slaughter some pigs & sheep & they knock em out with a silo sledge before cutting their throat.


how is that not brutal, and how is that not feeling pain:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I happen to have jewish friends they have a farm not far from ours back home , my gran father helped them slaughter some *pigs* & sheep & they knock em out with a silo sledge before cutting their throat.


i doubt they'd ever slaughter a pig to be kosher as they dont eat pork its against their religion


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i doubt they'd ever slaughter a pig to be kosher as they dont eat pork its against their religion


lmao i didnt even read that proper, they must be non kosher jews


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i doubt they'd ever slaughter a pig to be kosher as they dont eat pork its against their religion


the pig wasnt for them the sheep was but i remember them talking about not being allowed to slaughter animals any other way.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

grant hunter said:


> I haven't seen it either and kinda wish I hadn't either.


Me too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Love how every thread turns in to a religious one. Couldn't give a flying fvck about any religion, IMO they're all Barmy.

I'm sure there are great muslims, and also Muslims that are cvnts.

The one thing I will say is, it's the smelly ones that p1ss me off no end.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,

what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.

who gives a sh*t really, these little penises on uk muscle who are looking to deep into this, are also the ones who are pretty much uneducated, feel sorry for themselves, write up posts about "what job shall i do" "joining the army" "dont have any qualifications not even standard grades" "new years resolution", from my experience many on this forum are pretty much dumb as fcuk, lack any sort of basic intelligence and xenophobic

in retrospect i agree with dr Manhattan earlier comment


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ Cowboy times.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

musclekick said:


> as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,
> 
> what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


And yet you choose to associate yourself with, and become part of a forum full of 'dumb as fvck xenophobes, who lack basic intelligence'?

What does that say about your good self?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,
> 
> what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


Yes thats why i have college degree & more courses then you can shake a stick at. If you dont like people here & think they are stupid for voicing a opinion maybe you should just not log on here? Since our lack of basic intelligence annoys you so much.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats not relevant. Thats alot deeper than this thread needs to go I think. Alot of troops do abuse their power but thats a different thread a different time maybe. I am only pointing out that Halah slaughtering is not as humane as the British way. Not relating to a religion/race/creed anything purely the method of slaughter. I have experienced 1st hand both methods and when your looking in to a cow's eyes and you can honestly see fear its not nice. I eat meat and happily will do forever but its my opinion and we are all adults and should be able to have an adult debate on this matter


Yeah as I said, I appreciate they are two entirely separate issues. What I was getting at was people's moral compasses and the contradiction in moral value I've witnessed.

Like you say, the debate on armies and wars is a different debate and I wasn't looking to get on to that specifically. But the contradiction in morals did interest me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

musclekick said:


> as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,
> 
> what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


Why do your not care about the animals welfare? Clearly, you are the one who is very uneducated. As the statement 'what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce' is one of the most ridiculous things I have heard when the subject is clearly about animal welfare.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

im here due to this being an aas forum not debate about religion or other moral dilemmas

and yes unfortunately too many e-penises on here,

well you know what they say, keep your enemies closer


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes thats why i have college degree & more courses then you can shake a stick at. If you dont like people here & think they are stupid for voicing a opinion maybe you should just not log on here? Since our lack of basic intelligence annoys you so much.


infernal no offence but arent you the dude who was bull****ting about some chick you were going out with and you were ousted?? yeh sure you most likely have some bogus degree, and you talk like a bitch sometimes, ive always found it irritating, but i don't blame you, i blame your parents


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

musclekick said:


> as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,
> 
> what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


Apex predator and Nando's eh???

You sure they belong together?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

musclekick said:


> as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,
> 
> what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


Please grace us with your knowledge on the subject as you clearly seem to know what you're talking about and as everybody else lacks intelligence your opinion matters more

Thank you


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Please grace us with your knowledge on the subject as you clearly seem to know what you're talking about and as everybody else lacks intelligence your opinion matters more
> 
> Thank you


im having lunch and cant be a*sed you will have to seek the answers yourself


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> infernal no offence but arent you the dude who was bull****ting about some chick you were going out with and you were ousted?? yeh sure you most likely have some bogus degree, and you talk like a bitch sometimes, ive always found it irritating, but i don't blame you, i blame your parents


lol your the one to talk yeah i happen to have a degree and i couldnt give 2 sh!ts about what you believe or not , fact of the matter is im liked on here while as you are not. IKNOW what i have done and IKNOW i have a fantastic degree and alot of great courses to boot, and i am proud of it and you going on the offensive shows just how petty and intelligent YOU ACTUALLY ARE.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> lol your the one to talk yeah i happen to have a degree and i couldnt give 2 sh!ts about what you believe or not , fact of the matter is im liked on here while as you are not. IKNOW what i have done and IKNOW i have a fantastic degree and alot of great courses to boot, and i am proud of it and you going on the offensive shows just how petty and intelligent YOU ACTUALLY ARE.


lol ok infernal...i believe you...wow you are so awesome brooo... all hail infernal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> lol ok infernal...i believe you...wow you are so awesome brooo... all hail infernal


Why thank you wow now i feel alot better now that iv gotten a seal of approval from some trivial raging tosser of the internet wow thats so awesone ( see what i did there ? ) :innocent:


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Why thank you wow now i feel alot better now that iv gotten a seal of approval from some trivial raging tosser of the internet wow thats so awesone ( see what i did there ? ) :innocent:


so infernal on another note, why did you make that fake thread up about that chick you were "dating" a while back, i always wondered wtf was going on in your head


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Can we get back to crying over how animals are turned into good food I find it more amusing reading your posts on "animal cruelty" rather than the current flirting you bitches


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

If i did that to my dog, RSPCA would get me arrested. Doing it to an Animal, as the big fella upstairs tells you to do it makes it ok..... ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> so infernal on another note, why did you make that fake thread up about that chick you were "dating" a while back, i always wondered wtf was going on in your head


Im going to flip the coin and be totally upfront with you on this one just cause i feel like it , i was married yep married at 19 i divorced shortly after i turned 22. I suffered from loneliness and depression and was on heavy medication for that so it was a attention seeking thread yes it was anything els you want to have a dig at ? I will happily explain it & btw i got my college degree with fantastic grades while going trough this heavy depression and i feel proud for doing so. You can knock me as much as you want but fact of the matter is this is the internet and tbh you dont know anything about who i really am how i am and what iv done. And that i am truly happy for cause i would never want to know a person like you in real life, knocking people back for your own personal dilussions of grandure.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

With all this emotional talk about hurting the poor cows and what not soon the cows and chickens will be at the top of the food chain..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Well Halal and Kosher meat should be banned, and that practice of slaughter outlawed in a country that isn't jewish or muslim, ie the UK.

No chance of it happening, I know that, but i'll never EVER accept it or the fvcknuts who do it.

I would rather eat humans slaughtered that way than animals, i'd not bat an eyelid then.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

madocks said:


> If i did that to my dog, RSPCA would get me arrested. Doing it to an Animal, as the big fella upstairs tells you to do it makes it ok..... ?


The man that lives above you told them to do it? And you ain't been up there???


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I would rather eat humans slaughtered that way than animals, i'd not bat an eyelid then.


On your own on that one..give me a "tortured and sad" animal on my plat any day


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> On your own on that one..give me a "tortured and sad" animal on my plat any day


Give me a tortured n sad jew or muslim on my plate any day.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Give me a tortured n sad jew or muslim on my plate any day.


You sounds like Adolf!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

madocks said:


> You sounds like Adolf!


Guarantee he don't look like an Adolf!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Guarantee he don't look like an Adolf!!


No chance of that, if I try and grow a moustache, I look like a mexican !


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No chance of that, if I try and grow a moustache, I look like a mexican !


i look like a squaddie from the 80's


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im going to flip the coin and be totally upfront with you on this one just cause i feel like it , i was married yep married at 19 i divorced shortly after i turned 22. I suffered from loneliness and depression and was on heavy medication for that so it was a attention seeking thread yes it was anything els you want to have a dig at ? I will happily explain it & btw i got my college degree with fantastic grades while going trough this heavy depression and i feel proud for doing so. You can knock me as much as you want but fact of the matter is this is the internet and tbh you dont know anything about who i really am how i am and what iv done. And that i am truly happy for cause i would never want to know a person like you in real life, knocking people back for your own personal dilussions of grandure.


ok fair enough man,

anyway too many racists on ukm its quite disturbing knowing we have little adolfs running around in disguise, they should be halaal'd


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

musclekick said:


> ok fair enough man,
> 
> anyway too many racists on ukm its quite disturbing knowing we have little adolfs running around in disguise, they should be halaal'd


Where's the racism? And if your only here for the aas advice, why are you in the general section or even commenting on this thread.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

musclekick said:


> as an apex predator the procedure in which the animal is slaughtered is of no relevance to me,
> 
> what does matter is the nandos marinade then in the oven to be cooked, out onto a plate with some chips and nandos medium spicy sauce.
> 
> ...


Just want to get across to you that I am not looking too far in to this I was putting my point across as it is something I have seen whilst working.

Also if you don't give a **** what us little penises think then why are you commenting? Surely that is lowering yourself to our stupid uneducated level?

Maybe you are intelligent and educated but that doesn't make you any better than me or anyone else that has commented on this issue so please don't call us down. I also never called anyone anything and no offence to anyone was intended yet your here on your high horse calling people you don't even know. None of my comment's are aimed at any race or religion and I also have friends from all over the world alot of them Muslims aswell so I am far from xenophobic.

If you didn't mean me then don't worry but I have put my point across. Oh and just to clarify I am pretty much uneducated apart from 10 GSCE'S at A-C


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

musclekick said:


> ok fair enough man,
> 
> anyway too many racists on ukm its quite disturbing knowing we have little adolfs running around in disguise, they should be halaal'd


this made me laugh


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

musclekick said:


> ok fair enough man,
> 
> anyway too many racists on ukm its quite disturbing knowing we have little adolfs running around in disguise, they should be halaal'd


For an educated fella, you don't read to well. I don't see any racism.

Why are you even bringing race into it? Are you a jew or a Muslim that is unhappy with what we regard a humane killing? thus pulling the race card to deter people from questioning your religious beliefs?

I'm uneducated, but I can still spot an idiot when I see one...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Standard uk defence, if you don't like the conversation, bring out the racism card


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Killing them that way is a disgrace.

Whatever quirky reason you feel that the blood needs to be drained does not mean that an animal should have to go through that.

Hopefully most places bolt the animals then leave the blood drain out. At least that way the animals dont suffer and the religious oddities get their way.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

madocks said:


> Standard uk defence, if you don't like the conversation, bring out the racism card


or lets just talk complete and utter bollox that has nothing to do with the thread such as.

Race

Hatred for islam

muslims

Jews

People making up threads from 3 centuries ago and people still going on about it because its never allowed to be forgotten.

People still having no fkcin understanding what the term 'General' means.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> ok fair enough man,
> 
> anyway too many racists on ukm its quite disturbing knowing we have little adolfs running around in disguise, they should be halaal'd


Are you saying that the so called racists on UKM are to have their throats cut and slowly bleed to death while fully conscious for well over 7 min?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well Halal and Kosher meat should be banned, and that practice of slaughter outlawed in a country that isn't jewish or muslim, ie the UK.
> 
> No chance of it happening, I know that, but i'll never EVER accept it or the fvcknuts who do it.
> 
> I would rather eat humans slaughtered that way than animals, i'd not bat an eyelid then.


So by your morals you'd rather be a cannibal then eat a halaal'd cow? Nice contribution to thread about cruelty and inhumanity bro:thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Apex predator and Nando's eh???
> 
> You sure they belong together?


You ever seen the bill?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

zack amin said:


> So by your morals you'd rather be a cannibal then eat a halaal'd cow? Nice contribution to thread about cruelty and inhumanity bro:thumb:


I'd sooner save an animal than a person  I couldn't give a fk about humanity tbh.

If someone was drowning in a river with their dog, you damn right i'd dive in n save the dog !


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Are you saying that the so called racists on UKM are to have their throats cut and slowly bleed to death while fully conscious for well over 7 min?


if you took 100mg dbol ED, your increased BP could end it all within about 2 minutes.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'd sooner save an animal than a person  I couldn't give a fk about humanity tbh.
> 
> If someone was drowning in a river with their dog, you damn right i'd dive in n save the dog !


Will you touch it inappropriately after?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Will you touch it inappropriately after?


Depends if it was a pretty b!tch or not


----------



## Tomkc (Mar 5, 2013)

Horrific... this is why i only get meat from trusted sources i.e my local butcher or farm shop how is this more religious than a humane death? cause thats why it happens... a meat is more 'holy' because its not stunned before death? Yeah right pull the other one even wild fcuking animals break their preys neck before eating it (usually anyway) anyone who agrees with this in my opinion is a pure idiot


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Doesn't matter,if animals feelings bother you that Mich become a veggie? There all bread for slaughter ,mistreated and abused, the places there killed I've SEEN with my own eyes are disgusting infested with mice and rats, I've seen the meat left without being refrigerated, I've seen your sausage meat spat in, so eat what you want, just don't make a fuss when neither is more morally right


i helped my mate on a farm for a couple of weeks and the cows all looked well looked after :S


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Yes it's sick and cruel, and they think the guy in the sky will love them for doing it but if they want to repost then let them.....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> You ever seen the bill?


Dont watch a lot of tv mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Dont watch a lot of tv mate


No mate, not the popular television show that came to light in the 90's staring the ever loved green grass, the fcukin bill from nandoes for a chicken and chips lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Are you saying that the so called racists on UKM are to have their throats cut and slowly bleed to death while fully conscious for well over 7 min?


I'd rather have the halal treatment than the treatment sheep get in Wales :whistling:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> The video is horrendous and made me feel sick to my stomach. Absolutely fcuking outrageous this is allowed to happen and you have the question the sanity of people that can work this job. Horrific.


What I often wonder, they're doing this daily to animals. Would it really be any different for them to do it to a person? Definitely have a screw loose.

Very odd and utterly disgusting.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> No mate, not the popular television show that came to light in the 90's staring the ever loved green grass, the fcukin bill from nandoes for a chicken and chips lol


derrrrrrr green grass wasnt in the bill he was in heartbeat..... spaz..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lukeee said:


> derrrrrrr green grass wasnt in the bill he was in heartbeat..... spaz..


I fcuked up, I'll go halaal myself:death:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I fcuked up, I'll go halaal myself:death:


Please do


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Please do


I'll do you first


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I'll do you first


You'll do me? Are you gay? Sorry bud I don't play for the other team.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You'll do me? Are you gay? Sorry bud I don't play for the other team.


Its OK mate, everyone knows who team you play for


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Its OK mate, everyone knows who team you play for


Good.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'd rather have the halal treatment than the treatment sheep get in Wales :whistling:


oi sheep need love as well ! :laugh: Some nice scented candles put some nice barry white music on abit of red wine and a barrel of hey woooooohooooooo now were talkin !


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> oi sheep need love as well ! :laugh: Some nice scented candles put some nice barry white music on abit of red wine and a barrel of hey woooooohooooooo now were talkin !


Pfff...... you must get the posh sheep......

My sheep get half a bottle of lambrini and a trip behind tescos


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Christ !Ive seen some sick sh1t on the internet , and I was reaching for the stop button after the cow at the start where it focuses in on its eyes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> oi sheep need love as well ! :laugh: Some nice scented candles put some nice barry white music on abit of red wine and a barrel of hey woooooohooooooo now were talkin !


lol you've obviously never visited here ! Chase the fkrs until they run into the fence n get their heads stuck, job's a good 'un !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol you've obviously never visited here ! Chase the fkrs until they run into the fence n get their heads stuck, job's a good 'un !


And push their back legs into your wellies so they can't kick out. Oooshhhhhhhhh.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

madocks said:


> Pfff...... you must get the posh sheep......
> 
> My sheep get half a bottle of lambrini and a trip behind tescos


Gotta treat em goooodd makes the meat nice & tender if you keep them relaxed with weekly bummings to Barry White and some nice red wine oh and only the finest salad of course


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Can we get back on track here please?....

So far we've got

Halal slaughter is cruel

Race cards are being waved about

Jews are just as barbaric

Infernal likes to bum sheep

And Muslims are c unts

Lol

Seriously though I don't really know enough about it, what are the actual reasons for not stunning the animal?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can we get back on track here please?....
> 
> Seriously though I don't really know enough about it, what are the actual reasons for not stunning the animal?


I am guessing here, but isn't it because when the animal suffers trauma/stress even?, they release toxins in their blood which ruins the meat?


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

The way I see it if your going to kill an animal it should be a fair fight.

If you've got a knife, the pig gets a knife. If you've got a bolt gun the cow gets a bolt gun.

Its only fair.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can we get back on track here please?....
> 
> So far we've got
> 
> ...


Ok to put this plain and simple they dont snap the neck they just cut the throat from jugilar to jugilar leaving the central nervous system still intact , and THAT means that signals of pain and full on awareness are still there, THAT means the animal can feel everything thats going on until the synapses stop firing and that takes anywhere from 3 to 9 min, depending on the size of and weight of the animal. So not only is it awake to feel its throat being cut, its also alive to feel its self being tossed around and being cut into when they start dissecting the animal piece by piece LIKE cutting their HIDE or skin off.

Reason for stunning the animal is not only to preserve the quality of the meat but also to ensure the animal does not suffer or feel any sort of pain when going through the butchery.


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Not seen it and its disgusting, I'd love to slit that guys throat and tip him upside down then sing a song


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

halaal/kosher is the most humane way if you lot do your research

the nerve that delivers pain impulses is severed when the throat is slit.

do some real research on veterenairy (sp) or biology sites and not on vegetarian sites for this topic.

Many people have a false idea that this creates more pain for the animal, when it actually causes less pain than most "humane" ways of killing the animal

anyone that continues to believe halaal/kosher is inhumane is a fcuking idiot and needs to be halaal'd


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought they calmly stunned the animal in this country , and others, to minimise the adrenalin produced by the animal when killed. This makes the meat spoil quicker and can ruin the taste. I would of thought the halal techniques makes this a lot worse ?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

massive, sudden loss of blood pressure results in rapid unconsciousness...in every living thing...it's still cruel for the brief time the animal is subjected to the cut.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

justin case said:


> massive, sudden loss of blood pressure results in rapid unconsciousness...in every living thing...it's still cruel for the brief time the animal is subjected to the cut.


im pretty sure it's like falling asleep (lack of blood to the brain then darkness i would presume unless your conciousness rises to another plane of existence) although i cannot prove this theory and im pretty sure no one can

its like aas...you feel the initial sting then nothing (i just made this part up)


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

they stun and then bleed, the last thing they want is the animals heart to stop beating as this will ruin the meat....the animal has to bleed to death.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> halaal/kosher is the most humane way if you lot do your research
> 
> the nerve that delivers pain impulses is severed when the throat is slit.
> 
> ...


IDK how you can connect the airways and juggulars to the central nervous system when that runs through the spine and the spine does not get severed.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

DazG said:


> Not seen it and its disgusting, I'd love to slit that guys throat and tip him upside down then sing a song


Excellent idea.

'I dislike what someone does and disagree with it. Therefore I'll do the exact thing I dislike and disapprove of. That'll show 'em and wouldn't be hypocritical in the slightest.' :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

musclekick said:


> halaal/kosher is the most humane way if you lot do your research
> 
> the nerve that delivers pain impulses is severed when the throat is slit.
> 
> ...


IDK how you can connect the airways and juggulars to the central nervous system when that runs through the spine and the spine does not get severed.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

This is GRIM


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I could not finish it, I had the feeling of dread, now sadness.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

my mates a vegitarian and he asked me, if i could only eat meat what i would be prepared to kill myself, what would i do.....i told him i would eat chicken and other foul and fish...lol


----------



## redex (Jan 31, 2009)

Severed spines?

Juggulars slit?

Detached central nervous system?

Bleed to death?

Heart stop beating?

Rapid unconsciousness?

Why am I jerking off to this? :confused1:


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Excellent idea.
> 
> 'I dislike what someone does and disagree with it. Therefore I'll do the exact thing I dislike and disapprove of. That'll show 'em and wouldn't be hypocritical in the slightest.' :laugh:


Some bloke beats ur kids up if u have any what would you do, mind you your kids are defenceless?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

redex said:


> Severed spines?
> 
> Juggulars slit?
> 
> ...


Wrong forum you wrongun!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

DazG said:


> Some bloke beats ur kids up if u have any what would you do, mind you your kids are defenceless?


That's just emotional talk man..what has a beef steak got to do with next mans kids and wife? Lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

DazG said:


> Some bloke beats ur kids up if u have any what would you do, mind you your kids are defenceless?


How the fcuk could that even fcukin possibly correlate to the same fcuking thing, seriously wtf!? Unless your child is a cow?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

DazG said:


> Some bloke beats ur kids up if u have any what would you do, mind you your kids are defenceless?


Were those cows your kids? If so, apologies dude. You cut those mean men's throats.

As for hypothetical man who beats up my hypothetical kids, I'd get him hypothetically prosecuted.


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

I have no kids, maybe I should of said pet dog! Someone kicks ur pet dog I'm sure you'd give the guy a good whack


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

musclekick said:


> the nerve that delivers pain impulses is severed when the throat is slit.


What a load of sh1t. The nerves leave / return to the brain via the spinal cord which is protected by the spine The nerves branch off further down the spine to the upper and lower torso. Slitting an animals throat will have NO effect on the nervous system unless the slinal cord is severed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

musclekick said:


> halaal/kosher is the most humane way if you lot do your research
> 
> the nerve that delivers pain impulses is severed when the throat is slit.
> 
> ...


Tell you what, let me cut your throat, and lets see if you can feel anything while we watch you bleed to death in the name of an imaginary god and "science"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> What a load of sh1t. The nerves leave / return to the brain via the spinal cord which is protected by the spine The nerves branch off further down the spine to the upper and lower torso. Slitting an animals throat will have NO effect on the nervous system unless the slinal cord is severed.


Exactly ! Think someone needs a anatomy lesson eh jay? :laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like a similar topic has been covered here :no:

http://vgboxart.com/forums/showthread.php?18786-Quick-and-easy-way-to-kill-a-dog


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

So scary movie then, wonder how this will help the tren dreams later for you chaps!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

what happened to all the alpha male neanderthal/ cave men on this board, hahaha everyone on a pct?? or everyone turned into one of them tree huggers??

people care more for animals these days than humans. shame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

> "During halal/kosher slaughter first the skin and the superficial neck musculature are cut through, then the more deeply lying bronchial tube and the esophagus. Thereby those next to it lying Nervi phrenici become simultaneous cut, which supply the diaphragma motor. Each medical student learned and each physician with surgical or anaesthical experience knows that the bronchial tube, the larynx and the esophagus are particularly pain-sensitive organs, whose injury still into deep anestisia cause substantial pain reactions with respiratory embarrassments, pulse frequency and blood pressure increase as well as electrocardiogram changes and that when hurting the carotid artery the well-known carotid-sine-effect shows the special sensitivity of this neck region. During the slow deblooding the split ends ofthen clog/thrombosidize and it must be re-cut. Because of the hurt diaphragma nerves it comes to a paralysis of the diaphragme musculature and to a immobilen Zwerchfellhochstand, i.e. to a stuck slackening of the diaphragma, which is pushed by abdominal organs towards the head when hanging up. This results in a further substantial impairment of the respiration, which is based predominantly on the movement of this muscle chord plate. To the intolerable cut pain the animal gets thus still fear of death by difficulty in breathing. Due to this, fear and pain-caused intensified breathing procedure and difficulty in breathing the blood and the contents from the stomach from the split esophagus are inspired (sucked) into the lungs, which leads additionally to heavy asphyxiation accumulations. And all this - contrary to the statements of the halal/kosher proponents - with full consciousness of the animal! Because the blood supply of the brain is still given. Photographs show the full reactivity and conscious orientation of the animal, which rises after being cut with the terrible neck wound and orients himself towards the exit of the area. The upper veterinarian advice and director of slaughterhouse Dr. Klein recorded this proof over the still existing consciousness of the animal in strip mosaics. Equivalent statements are in the book "animal protection and culture" from M. Kyber with preface of the president of the German animal defense association Dr. A. Grasmüller. The blood supply of the animal brain takes place via three main artery pairs. Two carotid arteries, two arteries within the neck bones and two further in the neck musculature. These six main arteries anastomosieren (are connected) within the upper neck range, since further arteries connections are present to the head basis in the front head area over the Arteria maxillaris. In addition vascular anastomoses (vasular connections) exist over the solid neck musculature to the head inside. This cross-linking of the vessels ensure also on disconnection of the carotid arteries a still sufficient blood supply of the brain. According to the well-known physiological procedure the body reduces its peripheral blood circulation in favor of of brain, heart and kidneys up to zero with the deblooding. Since the animal is hung up in addition at the hind legs, the orthostatische liquid pressure in the vascular system supplies additionally the brain with blood and holds the animal with consciousness, until practically with striking heart all blood contents of the vascular system ran out in this way. This procedure takes several minutes after general experience, whereby data exist up to 14 minutes. The different numerical data are to be due to the different criteria, whether one takes the reactions of the body as yardstick, the Cornealreflex, the circulation system or stopping bleeding from the container ends or the heart impact." [8]


Which pretty much proves the "Science" is bullsh!t.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> what happened to all the alpha male neanderthal/ cave men on this board, hahaha everyone on a pct?? or everyone turned into one of them tree huggers??
> 
> people care more for animals these days than humans. shame.


Not at all, animals tend to let you down less than people. In fact I cannot think of a single time an animal has let me down. People ? Pfffft plenty of times. Fk humans.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

musclekick said:


> halaal/kosher is the most humane way if you lot do your research
> 
> the nerve that delivers pain impulses is severed when the throat is slit.
> 
> ...


This is what I was after, so is this actually true about the nerve being severed?

Or is this just a way to try and justify the method! :laugh:


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Not at all, animals tend to let you down less than people. In fact I cannot think of a single time an animal has let me down. People ? Pfffft plenty of times. Fk humans.


your not allowed to answer that question mate, your a monkey. **** sapiens only


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

achilles88 said:


> your not allowed to answer that question mate, your a monkey. **** sapiens only


I'm just cruel to bananas ! :lol:

In a food way before the minds start to work overtime !!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont know how to quote but that musclekick is a grade A c0ck.

Where did you study biology son?


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

:sad: so sad to see such timid beasts helpless


----------



## AngelsFall (Jul 19, 2012)

not watched the video, but had a good laugh at the posts.

cheers lads.

ps, throw the jews down the well... n muslims.

I joke.


----------



## delta_prime (Feb 6, 2013)

Muslim haters unite, the racism and ignorance in this thread is suffocating.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Funny how you never get the animal rights mob lobbying outside halal butchers. Probably the same reason Stonewall only chase after Christian b&b owners i guess. Disgusting & has no place in this country.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

delta_prime said:


> Muslim haters unite, the racism and ignorance in this thread is suffocating.


 This isnt about that you snail brain ! Its about animal abuse for the sake of a religion ! If muslims want to slaughter animals like that then they can do it in their own country, & NOT in a country that actually have laws against the suffering of animals.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> This isnt about that you goddamn moron ! Its about animal abuse for the sake of a religion ! If muslims want to slaughter animals like that *then they can do it in their own country*, & NOT in a country that actually have laws against the suffering of animals.


So what happens to the ones that were born here..? How do you decide whats your country and their country..?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> So what happens to the ones that were born here..? How do you decide whats your country and their country..?


you do it a place were its allowed and people care less about animals but that does still not make it alright , the very LEAST they can do is stun the animals.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Who the **** is this allah anyway. We all know religion is a creation from times when man was uneducated. We can now calculate the age of the earth, think people should just give it a rest. Killing each other over the name of their 'gods'. ****ing pathetic in my eyes.

I didn't even watch the video, didn't want it scaring my memory.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> *you do it a place were its allowed* and people care less about animals but that does still not make it alright , the very LEAST they can do is stun the animals.


But it is allowed here...lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> So what happens to the ones that were born here..? How do you decide whats your country and their country..?


No doubt the majority of Muslims born here are forced into their beliefs. Brain washed. They need a good physics lesson.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> But it is allowed here...lol


shouldnt be allowed they eat halal cause to much blood makes the meat impure cause they are so pure right ? Just like jews who nearly do the same all in the name of a damn religion.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> shouldnt be allowed they eat halal cause to much blood makes the meat impure cause they are so pure right ? Just like jews who nearly do the same all in the name of a damn religion.


Shouldn't be and not allowed are two different things mate. Thats your opinion, yet you posted earlier that "they should do it somewhere where it is allowed"

Maybe something of Interest to you?

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Halal+method+humane.-a0242340184


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

dusher said:


> No doubt the majority of Muslims born here are *forced into their beliefs. Brain washed*. They need a good physics lesson.


Did you read that in The Sun or something?

I live in an area where many muslims live and not once have I heard anyone being forced into their beliefs.

Anyway lets not derail the thread.


----------



## delta_prime (Feb 6, 2013)

These threads are a great way to bring out the hatred and ignorance in people, you really find out about people's racist inner demons here, all religious zealots, be it, Muslim, Jew, Christian etc, are all the same, misguided in their hate, and always looking for petty subjects to bring their ignorance and hatred to the fore front.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fukc sake, sick of the people that keep pulling the race card, can't we just carry on without the crap?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukc sake, sick of the people that keep pulling the race card, can't we just carry on without the crap?


Well it's obvious isn't it? No one actually cares about animal cruelty, it's just an excuse to be racist etc. 

I like how the ones bitching most about racism, and what not, are pretty much the only ones bringing it up all the time.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Did you read that in The Sun or something?
> 
> I live in an area where many muslims live and not once have I heard anyone being forced into their beliefs.
> 
> Anyway lets not derail the thread.


this is bollocks.

a lot are FORCED into it by the families, hence honour killings etc etc not being allowed to marry a white boy and all the other crap


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

its simple really, causing animals to suffer more pain than is required to kill them is sick and fcuking wrong,end of, cheers


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

gycraig said:


> this is bollocks.
> 
> a lot are FORCED into it by the families, hence honour killings etc etc not being allowed to marry a white boy and all the other crap


Ok mate, if thats what you've read then it must be true.

Honour killings are cultural problems..i.e bringing shame on the family, it's a barbaric thing to do, yet name me a religion thats allows the killings of family members for the reason of bring shame to the family?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Shouldn't be and not allowed are two different things mate. Thats your opinion, yet you posted earlier that "they should do it somewhere where it is allowed"
> 
> Maybe something of Interest to you?
> 
> http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Halal+method+humane.-a0242340184


And of course that BS article was written by who ? Oh yeah ....... Mohammed Nihad Mohiuddin another BS article with no proof of the actual tests that was carried out AGAIN.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> And of course that BS article was written by who ? Oh yeah ....... Mohammed Nihad Mohiuddin another BS article with no proof of the actual tests that was carried out AGAIN.


It was a study carried out at Hanover Universty by a professor Schultz, not by the guy who was just publishing the article..lol. I guess you missed that then...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> And of course that BS article was written by who ? Oh yeah ....... Mohammed Nihad Mohiuddin another BS article with no proof of the actual tests that was carried out AGAIN.


Starts "IN response to Kameltoe"

I didn't make it past camel toe ffs!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> It was a study carried out at Hanover Universty by a professor Schultz, not by the guy who was just publishing the article..lol. I guess you missed that then...


There was a study after that one though that claim's the study by Professor Schultz was baised and flawed. It was done so the goverment could allow halal slaughter to the population.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> There was a study after that one though that claim's the study by Professor Schultz was baised and flawed. It was done so the goverment could allow halal slaughter to the population.


AAAAnnnnnddddd thank you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Starts "IN response to Kameltoe"
> 
> I didn't make it past camel toe ffs!


really ? I didnt notice lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> There was a study after that one though that claim's the study by Professor Schultz was baised and flawed. It was done so the goverment could allow halal slaughter to the population.


links?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

dusher said:


> Who the **** is this allah anyway. We all know religion is a creation from times when man was uneducated. We can now calculate the age of the earth, think people should just give it a rest. Killing each other over the name of their 'gods'. ****ing pathetic in my eyes.
> 
> I didn't even watch the video, didn't want it scaring my memory.


Let me just say, I'm agnostic, so don't think I'm posting this for religious reasons.

But with you saying we can calculate the age of the earth...how do you know this for fact?

As far as I'm aware, some guys have just said that the earth is X years old for Y reason and people just believe this. I've no proof of this (well, no more proof than what some guys have written down and said it's proof), and to me, this is just what is an 'accepted view' at this point in time by the masses. That's the same thing as religion isn't it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Let me just say, I'm agnostic, so don't think I'm posting this for religious reasons.
> 
> But with you saying we can calculate the age of the earth...how do you know this for fact?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, some guys have just said that the earth is X years old for Y reason and people just believe this. I've no proof of this (well, no more proof than what some guys have written down and said it's proof), and to me, this is just what is an 'accepted view' at this point in time by the masses. That's the same thing as religion isn't it?


Yes but fossils aged by carbon dating techniques, which cannot lie, and are FACT put them existing millions of years before the biblical 'creation' of earth.

Now you may not understand these techniques, but if you did, you would see they are not just 'what some guy wrote down'.

Not having a go at you btw dr, more at every religion who can't prove squat :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> links?


Animal rights groups have objected to Halal, saying that it is a form of animal torture.[21] The animal is positioned in order to have its blood completely drained (if size permits) and left to exsanguinate.

The ritual method of slaughter as practiced in Islam and Judaism has been described as inhumane by some animal welfare organizations in the U.K. and the U.S. who have stated that it "causes severe suffering to animals.".[22][23]

In 1978, a study incorporating EEG (electroencephalograph) with electrodes surgically implanted on the skull of 17 sheep and 15 calves, and conducted by Wilhelm Schulze et al. at the University of Veterinary Medicine in Germany concluded that "the slaughter in the form of a ritual cut is, if carried out properly, painless in sheep and calves according to EEG recordings and the missing defensive actions" (of the animals) and that "For sheep, there were in part severe reactions both in bloodletting cut and the pain stimuli" when captive bolt stunning (CBS) was used.[24][25] This study is cited by the German Constitutional Court in its permitting of dhabiha slaughtering.[26] *However, recent studies have countered the Schulze study which is dated and relied on older EEG measurement techniques. **Dr. Schulze himself also warned in his report that the stunning technique may not have functioned properly*.[27]

In 2003, the Farm Animal Welfare Council (FAWC), an independent advisory group, concluded that the way halal and kosher meat is produced causes severe suffering to animals. FAWC argued that cattle required up to two minutes to bleed to death when such means are employed. The Chairperson of FAWC at the time, Judy MacArthur Clark, added, "this is a major incision into the animal and to say that it doesn't suffer is quite ridiculous."

The part underlined proves my point it was done for the Goverment to allow Halah slaughter to the Muslims in the country as otherwise it wouldn't have been allowed. The bold parts show the flaws etc.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Animal rights groups have objected to Halal, saying that it is a form of animal torture.[21] The animal is positioned in order to have its blood completely drained (if size permits) and left to exsanguinate.
> 
> The ritual method of slaughter as practiced in Islam and Judaism has been described as inhumane by some animal welfare organizations in the U.K. and the U.S. who have stated that it "causes severe suffering to animals.".[22][23]
> 
> ...


yea, got the link to the article?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Did you read that in The Sun or something?
> 
> I live in an area where many muslims live and not once have I heard anyone being forced into their beliefs.
> 
> Anyway lets not derail the thread.


I don't read the sun. I grew up with a load of Muslims, watched many of them each bacon sarnies and laugh about it. Only time they followed their religion at times because their parents were that strict on the subject.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Let me just say, I'm agnostic, so don't think I'm posting this for religious reasons.
> 
> But with you saying we can calculate the age of the earth...how do you know this for fact?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, some guys have just said that the earth is X years old for Y reason and people just believe this. I've no proof of this (well, no more proof than what some guys have written down and said it's proof), and to me, this is just what is an 'accepted view' at this point in time by the masses. That's the same thing as religion isn't it?


You serious?

1 / hubble constant = age of the universe.

Hubble constant is the rate at which the universe is expanding. Think its around 14billion years old now.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

You people still getting worked up about this? The said cow has already been cut up mixed with horse meat and served up..now wheres my fur coat?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yes but fossils aged by carbon dating techniques, which cannot lie, and are FACT put them existing millions of years before the biblical 'creation' of earth.
> 
> Now you may not understand these techniques, but if you did, you would see they are not just 'what some guy wrote down'.
> 
> Not having a go at you btw dr, more at every religion who can't prove squat :lol:





dusher said:


> You serious?
> 
> 1 / hubble constant = age of the universe.
> 
> Hubble constant is the rate at which the universe is expanding. Think its around 14billion years old now.


Yeah true, I hear what you're saying, but all science is, is what we think we can prove at any point in time. Scientific 'certainties' change throughout time, so what we think is fact at one point is later revised and found not to be fact.

Case in point would be the discovery of the Higgs Boson. Now that has been found, we know that the theory we used to use to explain the universe is now incorrect. But that was previously seen as science 'fact'.

What I'm getting at is perhaps what was once referred to as fact (I.e. religion) is now seen as 'b0ll0cks' by some, who is to say that a millennia down the line, mankind won't look back and be like 'can you believe that science b0ll0cks people used to believe to explain things'.

And @dusher the Hubble constant is what we believe is the age of the universe based on what we think we know. That's the point I'm getting at.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah true, I hear what you're saying, but all science is, is what we think we can prove at any point in time. Scientific 'certainties' change throughout time, so what we think is fact at one point is later revised and found not to be fact.
> 
> Case in point would be the discovery of the Higgs Boson. Now that has been found, we know that the theory we used to use to explain the universe is now incorrect. But that was previously seen as science 'fact'.
> 
> ...


I completely understand, our scientific views are forever changing. Although the logic behind the Hubble constant is visible in the spectrum. You can see the universe's expansion with a telescope. Albeit a powerful one ha.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

F*cking disgusting...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah true, I hear what you're saying, but all science is, is what we think we can prove at any point in time. Scientific 'certainties' change throughout time, so what we think is fact at one point is later revised and found not to be fact.
> 
> Case in point would be the discovery of the Higgs Boson. Now that has been found, we know that the theory we used to use to explain the universe is now incorrect. But that was previously seen as science 'fact'.
> 
> ...


I think you're getting theoretical physics mixed up with fact mate.

Theories can be debunked and replaced by newer, more probable ones, facts are facts, and 100% true. For example we thought/ theorised that the earth was flat. We don't however think/theorise it is round. We know it is, 100%, bang on, round.

I get what you're saying about religion being the majority back in the day, but now science can prove most of their claims are bollocks, I just don't understand why people still follow them.

I mean are there any lunatics who think the world is still flat? No, so why are there millions who still think the ol' fella in the sky snapped his fingers and created the earth?

Seems mental to me anybody believes that [email protected], let alone can use it to justify the suffering and torment an animal must go through in it's final minutes.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> There was a study after that one though that claim's the study by Professor Schultz was baised and flawed. It was done so the goverment could allow halal slaughter to the population.


Any chance of the Link to the full study..?



infernal0988 said:


> AAAAnnnnnddddd thank you


See this my friend is a typical example of an ignorant person. Paulandabbi just posted how the study was flawed and you "thanked" him automatically believing what he had wrote to be true, without even asking to read the study he was talking about( Not having a dig at you Paulandabbi). You took it as gospel, isn't that typical; "Sheep" behavior :whistling:

(awaits backpeddling reply  )



dusher said:


> I don't read the sun. I grew up with a load of Muslims, watched many of them each bacon sarnies and laugh about it. Only time they followed their religion at times because their parents were that strict on the subject.


That example isn't really what you would call someone that has been "brainwashed" to follow. A brainwashed person would follow what they have been told regardless...so them eating bacon shows that the parents need to improve their brainwashing skills as they're clearly not working on their children :laugh:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> It was a study carried out at Hanover Universty by a professor Schultz, not by the guy who was just publishing the article..lol. I guess you missed that then...


He did snoopy too..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Sub-Zero said:


> Any chance of the Link to the full study..?
> 
> See this my friend is a typical example of an ignorant person. Paulandabbi just posted how the study was flawed and you "thanked" him automatically believing what he had wrote to be true, without even asking to read the study he was talking about( Not having a dig at you Paulandabbi). You took it as gospel, isn't that typical; "Sheep" behavior :whistling:
> 
> ...


I was just talking about my experiences. Reinforcing the fact that a lot of Muslims growing up in this culture don't follow their religion. Most are out on the drink more than me.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

dusher said:


> I was just talking about my experiences. Reinforcing the fact that a lot of Muslims growing up in this culture don't follow their religion. Most are out on the drink more than me.


Not being funny mate but you don't base your opinion on the religion on how you see the 'so called' muslims act.

If you want an opinion on the religion you should read what it teaches not how people act.

If we all used your method of determining a religion based on the way its followers act.

Then christianity would be a religion of pedofiles as the majority of people who have been convicted of peadofelia in the uk are christians.

And judaism would be a religion of murderers judging by the amount of people being killed by the jews in palestine.

Obviously these statements are ridiculous.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

h901 said:


> Not being funny mate but you don't base your opinion on the religion on how you see the 'so called' muslims act.
> 
> If you want an opinion on the religion you should read what it teaches not how people act.
> 
> ...


Have you even read what I have posted? I believe all religion is a load of shit. I'm saying most religion is forced upon the youth, therefore I find it disgusting that animals need to be killed in such a way because of what is said in a book written thousands of years ago. I understand having a belief is comforting for people, but find it ridiculous in this modern age.

And **** knows what your point is either.


----------

